# Memorial plaque



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

My son's girlfriend contacted me with a request to make a plaque to memorialize her grandfather. I of course could not turn her down and asked for a nice picture. She sent the attached picture of her grandparents along with a special poem written by a family member.

Using Aspire, I created a model from the picture and carved it using a 1/32" tapered ballnose. I then finished it with a technique I had learned earlier using poly and Vandyke brown paste oil color, mixing the two together and then applying to picture area. The stain settled to the bottom of the finish bringing out the detail in the carving.

I was pleased with the results!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Great work and a very nice memorial for your family.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good show Dave!! You didn't use Vectric's photo carve program?? How does that work in Aspire??

Need a lesson here Teach!!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent work, as usual, Dave! I know she was thrilled with that.

Is that Cherry?

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Dave! That is neat... The wire fence detail.

What size is that and how long did that take?
Ask too much for a low angle shot?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Where die UglySign come from?
Your wok can't fit that description.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Hard to teach an old dog new tricks, Lol.
Really not much to it, just create a model from your bitmap(picture), play with model height settings and carve. Probably the most important thing is to start with a good quality picture.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

difalkner said:


> Excellent work, as usual, Dave! I know she was thrilled with that.
> 
> Is that Cherry?
> 
> David


Thanks David. 

The wood is Alder. I try to use a featureless wood, but you never know what you are going to get until you finish it. Maple is a better choice for this procedure, but I like a little color in my projects. Wish I would have known that the top line of text was going to be split by a glue line as I would have moved it.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

UglySign said:


> Dave! That is neat... The wire fence detail.
> 
> What size is that and how long did that take?
> Ask too much for a low angle shot?


Overall plaque size was 8x10. The picture engraving took about 2 hours using a 1/32" ballnose and a 6% stepover to avoid having to sand anything.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful projects like this are what make me wish I could afford to upgrade my V Carve Pro to Aspire.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Gaffboat said:


> Beautiful projects like this are what make me wish I could afford to upgrade my V Carve Pro to Aspire.


You can accomplish this with PhotoVCarve as well for only 149.00.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

old coasty said:


> Where die UglySign come from?
> Your wok can't fit that description.
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work.


 @old coasty... Huh? Strange has it that I stepped on our Wok last week.
Instant water dish for the cat for outside:grin:


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great work David.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Now that's something to cherish. Great work.

-Steve


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job Dave. I'm sure she will be happy with it.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very impressive work! And it's good to know that it can be done in Photo Carve.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

UglySign said:


> @old coasty... Huh? Strange has it that I stepped on our Wok last week.
> Instant water dish for the cat for outside:grin:


Looks like the "R" disappeared when I posted it, or it's a abbreviated spelling of WORK.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool. I have not tried to do a photo with the router but it is something I might just have to try.


----------



## Klausm (Sep 12, 2018)

Very nice work, but for me it looks like it has been done on a laser?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Klausm said:


> Very nice work, but for me it looks like it has been done on a laser?


Thanks, but was definitely done on my router.


----------

